# Some stud earrings l made for the craft fair that got rained off!



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I made some new jewellery for the craft fair that got rained off! .... but l'm not too upset, because l've been offered a "showcase" for 2 weeks in the lovely knitting shop in Dublin, ("This is knit") )
They are showcasing & promoting small Etsy shops, giving sellers a window space for 2-week stints. Have no idea what will happen , ...but it's quite exciting! - it's a busy shop, in the city centre. I'm taking some crocheted items and some jewellery, and maybe some embroidered bottlecap pincushions!


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice designs I make jewelry also,


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

They are all lovely. Hope they sell well for you. I can't see why they wouldn't.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Judyknits said:


> Very nice designs I make jewelry also,


Have you put any pictures in the "Other crafts" section? 
I love seeing what people on here make!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

44gram said:


> They are all lovely. Hope they sell well for you. I can't see why they wouldn't.


Thank you! Even if l didn't sell any, ....l love playing with the little pictures and beads!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Very nice, I love the middle ones.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm thrilled for you, bethshangirl, I am sure you will do well in Dublin as your crafts are always so beautiful.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work and colours.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

very pretty


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

They are beautiful----I'm really impressed. I'm still thinking about that fantastic shawl you made with those beautiful colors. You are a very talented lady. Years ago---now I'm talking 40 years at least-- I made earrings that were very simply made with 1 to three beads and I sold them for 25 cents a piece. Sold a lot of them but today I realize how ugly they were. Yours are very pretty.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

They are beautiful, my favorite are the teapots.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Your jewelry is lovely! Don't wear ear rings but the designs are wonderful.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful!


----------



## craftyladyvalerie (Mar 1, 2014)

they are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! I really do like them.

Valerie


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Love your work and creativity.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely as usual.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Congratulations! They are all beautiful... I know they'll do well


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, I love, love, love the little teapots! All of your work is beautiful.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> Have you put any pictures in the "Other crafts" section?
> I love seeing what people on here make!


A good idea, but I spend too much time on here as it is


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Lovely! I'm sure you'll do well in Dublin, especially at this time of year.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

So pretty,


----------



## LAMARQUE8 (Oct 12, 2014)

Beautiful. I don't think you'll have any problem selling them.


----------



## Archiesgirl (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful designs! Each time I wear the teapot earrings I bought from you, I receive many compliments on how unusual and pretty they are. Also, the other earrings I've bought for gifts gave been very warmly received & enjoyed. (Rachel in GA)


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very nice - great work


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Good Luck with this new venture. Your jewelry is lovely.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear the craft show was rained out. Congrats on you offer to show case them.. you do beautiful work!!!!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

JanieSue said:


> They are beautiful, my favorite are the teapots.


They are all lovely. The teapots are very very cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

You are one talented lady! Very pretty!


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations, and best of luck with your creations!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## crozzers stuff (May 27, 2014)

Hi Bethshangirl what dates are you in "This Is Knit" would love to see your crafts&#127803;


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Always adore your teapots.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

They're gorgeous, I particularly like the glass dangles.!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I love the earrings you make...very pretty.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

crozzers stuff said:


> Hi Bethshangirl what dates are you in "This Is Knit" would love to see your crafts🌻


It's from the 17th to the 30th August, ....l'll have to come to Dublin to set it up in the shop. I've always wanted to go to "This is knit'' - but never got there. - looking forward to it!


----------



## crozzers stuff (May 27, 2014)

It's a lovely shop and lovely staff.. I will be in to visit when your up..looking forward to seeing you in August&#127803;


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

crozzers stuff said:


> It's a lovely shop and lovely staff.. I will be in to visit when your up..looking forward to seeing you in August🌻


I'll only be in Dublin on that Monday, - then back to Galway on Tuesday ....and in Dublin again on the 30/31st to pick it up, so let me know if you want to meet up somewhere. I won't be in Dublin for long, unfortunately.


----------



## crozzers stuff (May 27, 2014)

All going well I'll try to get up on the Monday 17th&#127803;


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I love the studs, Hilary. I must go back to your site!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Ginny K said:


> I love the studs, Hilary. I must go back to your site!


Oh dear Ginny! ...your insatiable!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds like a winner! Beautiful earrings


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

My goodness, they are all beautiful. Think these will sell. Don't know how you make them. Very, very nice.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Go for it bethshangirl!!! in the window front is the best!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> I'll only be in Dublin on that Monday, - then back to Galway on Tuesday ....and in Dublin again on the 30/31st to pick it up, so let me know if you want to meet up somewhere. I won't be in Dublin for long, unfortunately.


Congratulations on the offer to showcase, I too, will try to get in on Monday 17th., love to meet you!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely


----------

